# Our new puppy Jackson!



## 155569 (Jan 27, 2017)

LOVE!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

He is so beautiful - congratulations on the super pictures. Take lots, yesterday I was going through my dog's puppy pictures and videos. He is now 3 1/2 and they change so quickly. Have fun


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on your new pup, he is very cute!! He looks quite comfy on that scale at the vets


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

He is just adorable! He's extra fluffy  hubby said he has a puppy Afro.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a cutie! I love the photo where he is looking in the mirror. He's wondering who that handsome guy in front of him is


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm so glad you ended up finding a puppy after searching for so long. Who'd you end up getting him from? He's such a cutie. I love how fluffy he is.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

He's adorable, looks so much like my little guy, same coloring.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What can I say! Adorable with a capital A!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

What a beautiful little furball - did you blow dry him?


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

What an adorable puppy! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Patti Ann (Feb 26, 2017)

Your little boy is so sweet! Adorable!!!

I love the pictures, someone is really talented with a camera! (But, of course Jackson is very photogenic! Makes the photographer's job slightly easier-- and much more fun!)

Best of luck with Jackson. And, try not to spoil him!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Soo cute!! Congratulations!! Love how fluffy he is. Looks like a big boy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

He sure is gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!! What a fluffball!!!! :x:x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, he's just so adorable and the fluffiest pup I've seen in a long time!.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

He's so stinking cute! Take lots of pictures, I didn't take near enough of mine when she was little. Part of it was because she never sat still and all the pictures were blurry haha!


----------

